# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  ¿Sabe alguien cuantos hm3 de las cuencas de España van a parar al mar?

## FEDE

Venga a ver darme datos que yo los voy sumando.

Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## Xuquer

Yo no lo sé pero en mi opinión,cambiaría el titulo del hilo y pondría "*Vertido*" en lugar de "*Tirado*", ya que de el agua que va al mar, toda no se tira o desperdicia.

salu2 Fede, buen tema  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

> Yo no lo sé pero en mi opinión,cambiaría el titulo del hilo y pondría "*Vertido*" en lugar de "*Tirado*", ya que de el agua que va al mar, toda no se tira o desperdicia.
> 
> salu2 Fede, buen tema


Gracias Xuquer, quisas tengas razón, pero como debes saber los Andaluces (no digo todos) tenemos fama de mal hablados y muchas faltas de ortografia, entre los que me incluyo, aunque despues, todo el mundo nos entiende.

Ya le he cambiado el titulo en este mensaje, te agradeceria que tu se lo cambiaces al anterior, ya que yo soy muy torpe con el PC.

*Bueno como veo que nadie da ningun dato, dare yo el primero del 21 de Diciembre al 14 de enero, mas de 2200 hm3 de la cuenca del Guadalquivir han ido aparar al mar o Oceano Atlantico.*

Como ley ayer en las normas del foro que esta prohibido insertar enlaces no lo pongo a no ser que me deis permiso.  :Big Grin: 

Saludos a todos  :Wink:

----------


## Xuquer

> Gracias Xuquer, quisas tengas razón, pero como debes saber los Andaluces (no digo todos) tenemos fama de mal hablados y muchas faltas de ortografia, entre los que me incluyo, aunque despues, todo el mundo nos entiende.
> 
> Ya le he cambiado el titulo en este mensaje, te agradeceria que tu se lo cambiaces al anterior, ya que yo soy muy torpe con el PC.
> 
> *Bueno como veo que nadie da ningun dato, dare yo el primero del 21 de Diciembre al 14 de enero, mas de 2200 hm3 de la cuenca del Guadalquivir han ido aparar al mar o Oceano Atlantico.*
> 
> Como ley ayer en las normas del foro que esta prohibido insertar enlaces no lo pongo a no ser que me deis permiso. 
> 
> Saludos a todos



No se trata de saber mas o menos Fede, es que hay gente muy susceptible y se puede molestar, en realidad parte se aprovecha y otra se desperdicia.

Pero para nada he intentado corregirte ortográficamente.  :Embarrassment: 

salu2 fede  :Wink:

----------

